# Penn Battle 4000 in excellent working condition. $65 shipped



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Lightly Used Penn Battle 4000 in excellent working condition. $65 shipped


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

It's been awhile since I seen your name on here.


Hope all is well.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Orest. Ive been into kayak fishing for the last 7 years or so. All is well. How have you been? Married with two kids now. Life is great. I still fish often though


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sold


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Married and 2 kids. Congrats.

All is well.

Haven't fished much in the last few years. Hoping to get out this C&R season.


Take care.


----------

